

Hands-on Techniques To Avoid Hiring Wantrepreneurs - marcieoum
http://infochachkie.com/hands-on-techniques-to-avoid-hiring-wantrepreneurs/

======
amorphid
Asking questions unrelated to the duties of the job is pretty lame. Focus on a
person's accomplishments and ability to do the job. Until you put someone to
work, you won't know what they ate really capable of anyway.

~~~
mollylynn
I totally disagree. "Accomplishments" are what you rely on when hiring someone
for a big company. When hiring entrepreneurs, their resumes are often
misleading / worthless.

See this article for a more complete discussion of this thought:
<http://infochachkie.com/hiring/>

~~~
amorphid
Accomplishments totally matter. Being able to show some work you've done is
huge. How can anyone argue with success?

